# JS Bach BWV 851 Prelude video



## Bachololic (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi,

Here is my latest Bach effort, hope you like it,

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yoys-zJ35Mk

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm sure I have a recording of that piece on guitar--possibly by John Williams (The Australian guitarist, not the movie score guy)
But I liked it--the start with all the movement & alternating sounded quite cool--some real smoothness to your playing.


----------



## Bachololic (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks Zontar. I think Christopher Parkening is the guy you are thinking of. I transcribed it quite different than him even though the notes are almost the same. :smile-new:

Chris


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've checked & I do have that by Parkening, but also someone else, although I haven't found it yet.


----------



## camer138 (Apr 6, 2007)

Awesome video, you play well! Eyeing up sheet music for this now..


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

OMG that was absolutely amazing! You blew my mind totally! Can I ask you how long this piece took to perfect? The clarity, the perfection and your tone were impeccable without a doubt. How long have you been playing guitar for? Just beautiful!

- - - Updated - - -

I will never complain about practicing ever again. I can't imagine how many hours of practice that you have invested into this piece!


----------



## Bachololic (Jan 27, 2014)

camer138 said:


> Awesome video, you play well! Eyeing up sheet music for this now..


Thanks, glad you liked it.



Lola said:


> OMG that was absolutely amazing! You blew my mind totally! Can I ask you how long this piece took to perfect? The clarity, the perfection and your tone were impeccable without a doubt. How long have you been playing guitar for? Just beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words.
I learned the piece a few years ago and came back to it to make the video. I would say it took in the neighbourhood of 2-3 months. 
I have been playing guitar for approx. 35 years. Where the heck did all that time go (-:`

Thanks again,

Chris


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

It just goes to show you that you will settle for nothing less than perfection! Bravo! I really admire you!

My practice input compares very little to yours. 

Please post anything and everything you play and record. You have a devoted fan. Your playing puts all my whining into perspective! 

What is your methods and routine for practicing? If you could do a break down so to speak I would appreciate it!

Maybe I need to reevaluate my practice methodology!


----------



## teleboli (Aug 19, 2009)

Where are all the cowboy chords and stock blues licks? 
Kidding of course. Fantastic!


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Another fantastic video, exceptionally well done as usual. I make sure to take time out to listen to your vids when they show up. Keep posting, by the way I'm jealous as hell of your playing abilities, could you maybe sprain one finger so you don't sound so good.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

I enjoyed your playing.


----------



## Bachololic (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi,

I'm happy to report the sheet music for my transcription of BWV 851 Prelude is now available.

The links to the sheet music and a sample page are under the youtube video.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yoys-zJ35Mk

Hope you enjoy it,

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## medium (Jun 5, 2015)

Amazing! Really nice!


----------



## Bachololic (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks. Glad you liked it.

Chris


----------

